# Paris, France 7/2 - 7/22 , looking for options



## craig5571 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hello,
and happy new year to all!!, my family ( wife, 2 daughter, 10 +13) will be going to Paris this year on july 2 - 22nd. I got a killer deal from Detroit 456$ round trip including all taxes and we each get one checked bag with that price.

I had to do it...

anyways, I have no place to stay.. so I am trying to figure out what my options are.. we want to see Paris, Disneyland and then maybe head over to Spain and see Barcelona and Madrid. was thinking of getting the Eurail pass...

totally open on the where to stay..  just looking for thoughts and what others may have done.

thank you very much


----------



## elaine (Jan 8, 2017)

We LOVE Marriott Vacation Club, if you don't want to be in Paris the whole time. You will not get a TS exchange. Great for DLP, but also great to rent a car and explore (easy driving on country roads). Also easy to explore Provins via 3 euro bus without a car. search on here for info about the Marriott. They are fantastic villas--but $$$$.
But, with 4 persons, there are tons of good hotel options @ DLP without villas. Magic Circus is a decent place with good rates, and a very nice SIXT car rental onsite. Easy Shuttle (20 euros) from CDG drops you right there. It's a 40 minute train ride to/from Paris to DLP. We are fine to go into P 1-2 days, but would not want to go every day from DLP. DLP can be done in 1 day (my kids' opinion, last trip July 2016). If you add the other park, 2 days is plenty. Add to that one day on the bus to Provins (really excellent--do go in you stay at DLP) and that's a good 5 days in Paris area, if you go into Paris 2 days, or 2 nights in P and 3 nights @ DLP).
From Paris, you should fly on a low cost carrier--veulig, easy jet, etc. for under $100PP (luggage cost $20 or so , if booked online). You could go out of ORY and rent a car @ DLP, see Fountainebleu (we skipped Versailles b/c of security/crowds in July--F was empty and excellent) and then drop the car at ORY. Or Shuttle from DLP to CDG run all day for 20 euros PP.
also, put in an OGS for Vincennes TS (forget the name). We got a confirm at 3 months out, but decided to keep the Marriott.
Great airfare--WOW!


----------



## craig5571 (Jan 8, 2017)

Elaine,
thanks for the fast response.. I am not a Marriott vacation club member, I own Worldmark. 
I was thinking instead of flying from Paris to Barcelona, taking the high speed train.. but im not committed to anything but the airfare..
my wife is a foreign language teacher.. she speaks French and Spanish, so this will help.
just booked the airfare yesterday, like I said I had to do it for that price.


----------



## craig5571 (Jan 8, 2017)

I was just wondering if I had any chance to get the Marriott Disnleyland in France, I have worldmark to trade. I don't think I would have a snowballs chance in you know where.. but thought I would ask. this would be for from 7/2 - 7/22 . not all that time just one week , somewhere in there..  I don't want to put an OGS in with interval if there is very little chance I would get it. I have interval / RCI / SFX.

thanks again


----------



## elaine (Jan 8, 2017)

you should post on the Europe forum on TUG vs. here. You will not get the Marriott. You can reserve for a cash rate sometimes--but it would be 300 euros+ a night. With 4 persons, you can easily stay at Magic Circus or other DLP hotel for much less. I was just in the lobby of MC in July--looked fun and fine, free bus every 15 minutes to DLP (train station is at DLP). 5 minute ride. DLP is a nice, suburban, safe area. 
IMHO, I would take the shuttle form CDG to Magic Circus (as best bang for your buck), or Explorer's, DLP hotel, etc., refresh, and go into DLP later that day. Then, head for P the next AM. Be sure to buy train ticket the evening before to avoid the crowd in the AM if the train has just arrived from London (our mistake). Next day, DLP or Provins, next day P again. Then head out for BCN. I would fly, not train to BCN--it's a long train ride and likely more than flying. Other options without a car are a (long) day trip to Strasbourg--we got 9 euro PP tickets one way the day they came out (90 days in advance).
I would make a refundable reservation somewhere, then try for Diamond Royal Regency with an OGS. Select 1BR for better chances of a hit.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jan 8, 2017)

Well, busy time of year but with airfares as low as they are, it's almost crazy not to take advantage of the opportunity. I recommend SIXT but I also saw some Auto-Europa sales on the internet (not for summer, though). My oldest son just came back from Barcelona but, he is perfectly comfortable in a hostel or an Airbnb. P.S. Not really "distressed" or "sightings" - should get moved to Europe!


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 8, 2017)

Interval usually has getaways for Paris and Barcelona. We will be booking Citadines Ramblas Barcelina for a fall 2018 trip probably thru II
. http://www.citadines.com/spain/barc...um=gmb&utm_campaign=CitadinesRamblasBarcelona 
Great location.  You can go directly to their website to see the many options in Paris. 
I have stayed at Citadines below three times by doing a direct exchange with a Royal Holiday Club owner. But there are many different locations to choose from. Sign up on their website for discount offers. 
*BASTILLE GARE DE LYON PARIS*
14-18, rue de Chaligny
75012 Paris, France

http://www.citadines.com/index.html


----------



## craig5571 (Jan 8, 2017)

nightnurse613 said:


> Well, busy time of year but with airfares as low as they are, it's almost crazy not to take advantage of the opportunity. I recommend SIXT but I also saw some Auto-Europa sales on the internet (not for summer, though). My oldest son just came back from Barcelona but, he is perfectly comfortable in a hostel or an Airbnb. P.S. Not really "distressed" or "sightings" - should get moved to Europe!


I posted it here,  as a request for  a sighting in Paris,  for the time. I am going,  but I will move  it out the Europe forum. ( I need to figure out how to do that..)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 8, 2017)

I would not count on getting a t/s trade except perhaps in areas of Spain other than the cities you mention; instead look for rentals through HomeAway or airbnb, although you might find a bargain with RCI's extra vacations compared to those options.  Eurailpasses are not necessarily a bargain; in fact using a LCC (lowcost airline) such as Easyjet might be more economical and for sure more time saving than taking the train. Here is a great informational website about taking trains in Europe: http://www.seat61.com/Europe-train-travel.htm

If you've been to DisneyWorld or Land here in the US, I would skip the one outside of Paris. Instead I would take your daughters to Versailles at night & if you are lucky, there may be period costumed guests there that evening to enhance your experience. http://en.chateauversailles.fr/homepage Eiffel Tower tix go on sale at 2am Eastern time 3 months prior to your visit, so be sure to get those ahead of time. http://www.toureiffel.paris/en.html Our DD & family waited 90 minutes last week before they were cleared to climb 720 steps. 

Barcelona & Madrid will be HOT in July. If your family's not been to London, maybe take the Eurostar there, unless your return flight to Detroit is out of Spain. 

Have fun planning!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 8, 2017)

When I visited France years ago ... I stayed with the families of some girls I had hosted at my home in NJ. 2 weeks ... eating home cooked French food, seeing their local sights (Brittany and Vannes) with them. Went to Switzerland to visit another woman who I have worked with in DE.

Cheap trip ... experiences I can't replace with vacation tours.

So, am wondering if there are any "friend to friend" hosting swap internet sites? Would be a great way for you & family to experience their country.


----------



## HudsHut (Jan 8, 2017)

craig5571 said:


> I was just wondering if I had any chance to get the Marriott Disnleyland in France, I have worldmark to trade. I don't think I would have a snowballs chance in you know where.. but thought I would ask. this would be for from 7/2 - 7/22 . not all that time just one week , somewhere in there..  I don't want to put an OGS in with interval if there is very little chance I would get it. I have interval / RCI / SFX.
> 
> thanks again



Yes, WorldMark will pull MVF. Set up your search now if you haven't already. 
Another option Royal Regency is GRY/RYR in II or 3068 in RCI.


Royal Regency (#3068)Vincennes,  France  94300

Also, be sure to check out private apartments via HomeAway/VRBO. We had very good luck with private apartments in Italy last summer. We stayed the exact number of nights we wanted, very close to the attractions we wanted to see, at reasonable prices.


----------



## elaine (Jan 9, 2017)

You might have the trading power (ability) to pull the Marriott, but the internal preference would take it. I'd give it 2% chance, tops. #3068 is more likely. We chose M b/c we have 6 persons and were doing 2 days P, 1 day DLP, and 3 days renting a car and exploring. But, with 4 persons, you have more options. For hotels for 4 persons, one cost-effective option in Paris, or even Versailles, is Novotels, as they have family rooms for 4 without extra charge for kids under 16 and kids eat breakfast free.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 9, 2017)

We rented this place a couple summers ago for a week, followed by several nights at DLRP before flying home.  It was not cheap, but it was a great location and a perfect apartment for the four of us. It's in the north end of the 3er, very close to a market district for a butcher, cheesemonger, baker, etc. I vaguely remember it being competitive with VRBO at the time, but am not 100% sure. They also helped arrange for transfers from the airport and to Disneyland, and that was very convenient. They have several other apartments as well.

http://www.parisdeluxerentals.com/marais-bretagne/


----------



## jehb2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Point-to-Point tickets are most likely a much better deal than a Eurail pass especially if purchased early.  Visit seat61.com. It's like the TUG of European train travel.  I booked 8 sets of point-to-point tickets for our family of 4 for less than the cost of 1 adult Eurail pass.


----------



## craig5571 (Jan 9, 2017)

thank you Jehb2, that info is greatly appreciated. I did not know it and I thank you


----------



## craig5571 (Jan 10, 2017)

hudshut said:


> Yes, WorldMark will pull MVF. Set up your search now if you haven't already.
> Another option Royal Regency is GRY/RYR in II or 3068 in RCI.
> 
> 
> ...



i got my search setup, in interval, will i be able to pull a 2 bedroom? or should i just try for the one bedroom? i requested Royal Regency (#3068)Vincennes,  France  94300 and MVF , if i wanted to get two weeks is that two exchange fees?  thanks again for the help


----------



## elaine (Jan 10, 2017)

2 weeks are 2 exchange fees. have a back up plan. MVF in July is not likely to happen. If you can do a 1 BR, you will have better chances at Royal, but I did get a July 2 BR about 6 months out last year from an RCI search.


----------



## shade (Jan 10, 2017)

craig5571 said:


> Hello,
> and happy new year to all!!, my family ( wife, 2 daughter, 10 +13) will be going to Paris this year on july 2 - 22nd. I got a killer deal from Detroit 456$ round trip including all taxes and we each get one checked bag with that price.
> 
> I had to do it...
> ...


Craig,
I have gone to Paris annually for the past three years. In fact I, my wife, and youngest daughter are spending the month of March in an apartment on Quai de Valmy. We always go thru Paris Rental Connections. They are responsive, safe, and moderately priced. It is much better than a hotel. Check their website out. You will love Paris.


----------



## Here There (Jan 12, 2017)

craig5571 said:


> i got my search setup, in interval, will i be able to pull a 2 bedroom? or should i just try for the one bedroom? i requested Royal Regency (#3068)Vincennes,  France  94300 and MVF , if i wanted to get two weeks is that two exchange fees?  thanks again for the help


II has 1br cash Getaways in July at Royal Regency for ~$800 for the whole week.  I stayed there in May 2015, last March and will return for 2 weeks in July 2018 and found the commute into Paris much easier than from Marriott.  I actually prefer the village ambience of suburban Vincennes to Paris, which will be overladen with tourists in the summer.

The floorplan at RR has the LR separately closed off from the kitchen and hallway with glass-paned doors to afford some sleeping privacy for the occupants.

You might also think about taking day-trips to:  Chartres, Giverny or even Disney, or sandwich 1-2 day side-trips (via high-speed trains) to: London, Strasbourg, or Belgium.


----------



## elaine (Jan 12, 2017)

fyi-I believe no AC at Regency. That was another deal breaker for us for July. Early July, you're probably OK, late July, I would want AC.


----------



## craig5571 (Jan 15, 2017)

elaine said:


> fyi-I believe no AC at Regency. That was another deal breaker for us for July. Early July, you're probably OK, late July, I would want AC.


Thanks for the tip about the air conditioning.. that might make a difference


----------



## craig5571 (Jan 16, 2017)

elaine said:


> fyi-I believe no AC at Regency. That was another deal breaker for us for July. Early July, you're probably OK, late July, I would want AC.



when people say it gets hot in paris, how hot is hot? i have never been to paris before.. and i am just wondering what to expect. i know that southern spain ( malaga) is hot.. 

thanks


----------



## Here There (Jan 16, 2017)

craig5571 said:


> when people say it gets hot in paris, how hot is hot?


Upper 70s, rarely >80s unless it's a heatwave.  Not humid (unlike NYC).  I rarely do urban travels in the summer but chose Paris next year to enjoy the longer daylight hours for a change of pace.  Nice thing about RR is the easier commute (vs Marriott) permits a mid-day siesta.  Plus the units have balconies which coupled with fans makes sleeping tolerable.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jan 18, 2017)

craig5571 said:


> when people say it gets hot in paris, how hot is hot? i have never been to paris before.. and i am just wondering what to expect. i know that southern spain ( malaga) is hot..
> 
> thanks



Paris has a similar climate to London and the south of England. In August it can be warm but certainly not comparable to Spain and it is not humid. I have never felt the need for AC in Paris or London and certainly wouldn't consider it at home. If it's warm simply having windows open is sufficient. I've stayed at the MVCI in Paris during August and sleeping with the windows open was far more preferable to having an AC unit running. The simple reason that AC is not common in Paris is because it's not needed.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 21, 2017)

A Summer heat wave is always a possibility. I would try to get air conditioning.

"Heat hammers Europe in July and August" (*2013*) - https://www.climate.gov/news-features/event-tracker/heat-hammers-europe-july-and-august

"Heavy storms forecast for heatwave-hit France" (July *2014*) - http://en.rfi.fr/visiting-france/20140718-heavy-storms-forecast-heatwave-hit-france-friday

"France takes steps to avoid repeat of deadly 2003 heat wave" (July *2015*) - http://www.france24.com/en/20150701-france-paris-heat-wave-alert-deadly-2003-summer-guidelines

"Summer heat wave arrives in Europe" (July *2015*) - https://www.climate.gov/news-features/event-tracker/summer-heat-wave-arrives-europe

"Heat Records Shattered in Germany, France, The Netherlands in June/July 2015 Europe Heat Wave" (July *2015*) - https://weather.com/forecast/news/europe-heat-wave-record-highs-june-july-2015

"Dangerous heat wave to scorch France into Saturday" (Aug *2016*) - http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/dangerous-heat-wave-to-scorch-france-paris-lyon/59648432

"Traffic clogs motorways as France swelters in five-day heatwave" (Aug *2016*) - http://en.rfi.fr/france/20160827-traffic-jams-forecast-france-swelters-five-day-heatwave


----------



## bnoble (Jan 21, 2017)

During our trip in July '13, we were *very* glad to have AC in the apartment.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 21, 2017)

There is a reason most Parisians that can afford it leave Paris in July and August.


----------



## elaine (Jan 21, 2017)

we needed AC in Paris mid/end July in 2013 and 2016. our AC did not work at the Marriott one night and we had to sleep with windows open--DH got bit by mosquitos. it did cool down later in the week, but for 3 days, it was somewhat uncomfortable. that was one of the reason we decided against the RR July match. you should be fine in early July, but a heat wave would be hot.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jan 22, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> There is a reason most Parisians that can afford it leave Paris in July and August.



That's because it's vacation time and people want to go elsewhere not because it's hot.


----------



## craig5571 (Jan 29, 2017)

I see there are some getaways on interval international to royal regency , in vincennes.. are they the same rooms that an exchange would get you? 
is it the basic rate or the signature rate?

thanks


----------



## Here There (Jan 31, 2017)

craig5571 said:


> I see there are some getaways on interval international to royal regency , in vincennes.. are they the same rooms that an exchange would get you? is it the basic rate or the signature rate?



Best to ask the resort directly:  <RoyalRegency@diamondresorts.com>;

If you do end up at RR, please feel free to ask about how to get around via RER/metro/bus, local markets & dining, Paris sightseeing tips, etc.  May as well tap into the collective experience of others so that your family's first adventure in France will be memorable in a positive way. Best wishes!


----------



## jehb2 (Feb 1, 2017)

We were in London and Paris July 2015.  It was really warm and we're from Texas.  Granted it wasn't as hot as Texas summer but it was really warm.  We guzzled a lot of water.

That same trip we were in Scotland in June and I wore long johns.  Italy was perfect weather.  Belgium and the Netherland also had great weather but occasionally we wore jackets.


----------

